# Bat



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

I had a bat upstairs last night. I've experienced this before and this bat wasn't acting like others. It would take one or two laps around a room then drop on the floor. I have my own design bat scooper (a plastic bag taped to a coat hanger bent into a circle and then duct taped to an old broom handle). I chased it around waiting for it to go to ground, but when I reached towards it with the scooper, it would launch itself and start the process all over again. I though bats avoided obstacles, but once it landed on my shoulder and made a buzzing noise. About 1 am, I was finally able to capture it and escort it outside, but man, I was tired this morning.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Bat noises


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2020)

Forget the bat scooper hand me that for sale sign!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2020)

We had bats in Wisconsin.  Yuck.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

Are they infected with Covid-19 ? 

I hate Bats, absolutely hate them...always have!! We have one which circles our garden every night at dusk swooping up the insects in the air as it flies in a figure of eight until dark ...  I think it must live in our roof, I'm not sure, it's certainly not in the attic., but we've had one for years..

My o/h loves  to watch bats and he'll sit out there at sunset and just watch, ..not me, YUK!!


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

My mom hated bats with a passion, too. She was NOT in favor of catch and release. She liked to drown them. But I believe they do good in the environment - I won't harm one if I can help it. I hate mosquitoes more than bats.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

Bats can be rabid. Unusual behavior in any wild animal can indicate rabies, but not always.

Bats, as much as I fear them, are very beneficial; they eat the nasty disease ridden mosquitoes, annoying chiggers, gnats, flies, etc.

Years ago, in a park in a nearby town, they had a problem with rabid bats. I don't know what measures were taken.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Aside from suffering a mild heart-attack, had it been my shoulder the bat landed on, I would have wound-up in a rubber-room!


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

I do not have many animal-related fears. When I was cleaning out the weeds around my foundation yesterday, this huge black spider popped out from behind the electric cable. I can't say I'd ever have a tarantula for a pet, but I just let that one just go about it's spidery business. Spiders also catch a lot of bothersome insects.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I do not have many animal-related fears. When I was cleaning out the weeds around my foundation yesterday, this huge black spider popped out from behind the electric cable. I can't say I'd ever have a tarantula for a pet, but I just let that one just go about it's spidery business. Spiders also catch a lot of bothersome insects.


I would have been out of there!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

I might well have lost consciousness.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Bats, as much as I fear them, are very beneficial;* they eat the nasty disease ridden mosquitoes, annoying chiggers, gnats, flies, etc.*


Yup


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had a bat upstairs last night.


That would total two
(I so love the ignore feature)


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I might well have lost consciousness.


lol
me, too


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

This bat I wouldn't mind.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 18, 2020)

My grandmother told me that having a bat in the house was good luck, just as long as it got back outside. Close the door to the room. Open the window. Turn on the light. Bat leaves via the window because it doesn't like the light. Buh-byeeee


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2020)

We have bats circling around the yard light at night, and they catch a lot of insects that are drawn to the light.  However, the light is far enough away from the house so that they seldom come near the house.  

It's about this time of year when the armadillos begin to poke around the yard, and while mowing today, I found 3 or 4 holes where they have been digging.  I saw one in the yard last night right before bedtime, and by the time I went back into the house to get my spotlight and pistol, it had moved on.  If it's a typical late Summer, I will probably "dispatch" 4 or 5 of those nasty disease bearing pests.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh  know!   Now I'm going to have nightmares....


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2020)

No bats the last three nights. I am the only old bat in the hose as far as I know.


----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2020)

Be careful with bats. One flew into my sister and got tangled up in her sweater. She finally got it loose and it flew off, but it had scratched her.  

There was a rabies alert on and she had to get the shots. They're not as bad as they used to be but they're still not what you'd call pleasant. Beats having rabies, though....


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2020)

No bats since that one.


----------

